# Lefty or Righty???



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Okay...so I am looking to purchase a baitcast reel. I am right handed, and currently using a spinning reel with the handle on the left side. I'm pretty sure that this is typical for a right hander...(?). I know I used to fish this same reel with the handle on the right side, until one day I used Reelsons set up to realize that I actually liked it with the handle on the left. 
So here is my dilemma... If I were to get a new bait cast reel, do you think that I would be better off going with the handle on the left or right? 
Also, if they advertise a reel as a "left handed reel" does this mean that the handle is on the right? And if it is a "right handed reel" that the handle is on the left? lol.... argh....help!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

marcia,the best thing to do is try out both styles before you buy.i'm right handed,and like you,i use my spinning gear left handed.i just couldn't get used to a right hand retrieve.maybe it has something to do with the reel handle being below the rod vs. above for a bitcaster  
i can't use a left hand baitcaster.of course i never had a spinning reel in my hands till i was 21,and i've fished since i was 5 or younger,and learned on the old style baitcasters.
some right handers have no problem with a lefty baitcaster,but i'm not one of them   
the only advantage to a lefty would be not having to switch hands after the cast,in order to start the retrieve quicker(when casting certain lures).but after 50+ years of practice,i can make the transition from hand to hand pretty quick and smooth. 
again,try both if you can,and choose the one you most comfortable with.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Why are most baitcasters out of the box are right hand crank? I'm a lefty, so they are great for me...I guess it all balances evens out in the end. Finding a left handed semi-auto shotgun or guitar is very limiting.


----------



## jgaylord (Oct 13, 2004)

I have never understood why the standard baitcaster has the crank on the right. It seems logical that, for the majority of us who are right handers, a crank on the left is perfect. A righty will naturally cast with the right hand, and a crank on the right requires a hand switch. All spinning reels come out of the box with crank on the left. Even though most are convertible to the right side, it seems that the manufacturers acknowledge the natural position for righty's.

I'm a right hander and I have always sought out the harder to find "left hand" versions of baitcasters. It's all a mystery to me, but if the left crank baitcaster is more comfortable to you, then that's what you should get.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Shake - boy you're right about the shotgun/gun thing. A buddy of mine is lefthanded and he doesn't like shotting my shotgun because it blows right in his face. Not pleasant at all.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm right handed.... 

My bait casters are all the right handed reels. It works out great for me, especially when i'm flippin/pitching and holding the rod with my left hand. When i'm casting i just cast with my right hand (usually) and switch the rod over to my left hand. It's all sort of automatic..hahaha

My spinning reels I have set up to be left handed. So I cast with my right hand like normal and then crank with my left hand. The nice thing about those is of course you can switch them around as you desire.


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

This has always been a weird thing for me. I have always used my right hand to crank a spinning rig because my dad (a righty also) had his set up that way and I learned to fish using his rigs.

As a matter of fact all my right handed friends fish the same way.

I remember watching In-fisherman one day and noticed Al and others cranking with their left hands. i went out and tried it and have never been able to get comfortable cranking with my left hand. And yes, I cast with my right hand too so I have to do a switch before I can retrieve.

I rarely use a baitcaster except to troll or fish straight up and down because, well, I suck at casting a baitcaster  .


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

This seems like such an easy question to answer... but it's not. I think the side you choose for the handle should depend on where your _strong_ hand can provide the maximum amount of leverage during a typical hook set and retrieve.

I'm right handed and I prefer to have the handle on the right for baitcasting and on the left for spinning.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm right handed too.

I believe that the standard for a right hander is, Reel on the right for baitcasters and left for spinning reels. That is the way it seems to be.
This works for me and everyone else that i know. I do use a left handed baitcaster on my flipping stick. That way i flip the lure using my right hand and reel with the left hand. Ready for the quick bite as the lure falls. Good luck with whatever you decide, either way practice is the key. Most of your better baitcasters can be purchased either right or left handed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, I too reel a spinning reel with my left hand and reel a baitcaster with my right. Its just a matter of how you learn I suspect. A left or right handed shotgun don't make a difference for me as all my shotguns get the stocks and barrels sawed down in order to fit under my trench coat, under my car seat, or into my golf bag.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm a righty, so I own a lefty. Abu Garcia 6501, which I hardly ever use. I've tried cranking with my right hand, but it makes me dizzy.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

LOL Sheephead master .almost fell off my chair


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I too wonder why most baitcasters are set up with the handle on the right. Switching hands can cost you fish if they hit as soon as the lure touches the water. I use left-hand retrieves for everthing but flipping and pitching. I prefer right-hand retrieves on my flipping reels since I flip/pitch with the rod in my right hand (I like the handle to be out of the way but switching hands has cost me fish before).

Steve


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always casted with my left hand and reeled with my right. I am right handed. I've had a lot of people ask me how I learned it. I never relized I just always casted with one hand and reeled with the other.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

My spinning rods are set up to cast right and reel left. My two 6500's for catfishing have the crank on the right and at first was real awkward for me to reel and fight a fish. Still is awkward but I am used to it and if I didn't use circle hooks I am not sure I'd have enough left handed to set the hook. I am in the process of looking for my first baitcaster for bass fishing and am 100% sure I am getting a left handed model. I think I would drop the rod on half my hooksets trying right handed. The hold of the rod in right hand and crank in the left is just too natural to try to change it now. 

bill


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm right handed and reel with my left hand so it only made sence for me to a reel with the handle on the left side (left handed reel) otherwise I would have to switch hands to cast and reel and that makes it a pain when your trying to fish baits like a buzzer that you want to start working back asoon as it hits the water.


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

They only way I can cast with my left hand is when I am flipping other than that cast with right hand reel with right hand.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha Sheep


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

I have only used left hand retrive bait casters since the mid 80's when shimono first put them out if you want to try one I will have one at the casting kids booth at the sports show this weekend stop and say hey I 'll have one of three there with me I have the Quantum accurist , phleuger Trion or the curado 201SF


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

how much of a difference is there in the regular curado and the super free?


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I use both hands on any set up.
It mostly depends upon which side of my body the reel is on.
I never have 2 rods set up with the handles in the same positions.
Then again I do not cast a whole lot out there. When it comes to running spinners and cranks I bust out the high speed spinning reels.


----------

